# Considering taking a job in Map ta Phut



## MadDog

Hi,

I'm being recruited by a Thai company to come work in Map ta Phut. They want me for at least 2 years. Some of the stuff I've been reading on the web about Pattaya seem pretty scary. I'm inclined to live in Rayong if I decide to take the job. Some questions:

1) Are expats normally paid in Baht, or can they they be paid in their home currency. For me that would be $. My concern is I want most of my money to go back to the States where most of my bills are, and don't want to pay fees for converting.

2) How easy is it to send money back to the States? Should I insist on being paid direct deposit to my U.S. bank?

3) How good are the banks in Thailand? Are there any U.S. banks?

4) Is Rayong a fairly safe place to live? (ie low crime)


----------



## synthia

Citibank and HSBC (OK, it's not an American bank per se, but it is a big bank in America) are in Thailand for sure. However, that doesn't mean there will be easier transfers between the banks, because so much of that is governed by local regualtions. I doubt there is any way to avoid fees, since even if your salary is paid in the US in dollars, they will just adjust it up front to cover the currence conversion fees they will incur.

I don't know if you can have dollar accounts at Thai banks, the way you can in Singapore. I don't know if you can get US dollars from ATMs (an option in Singapore and other countries) because I was having trouble with my card and couldn't use it while I was there.

I always thought the banking system was good, and modern. 

But maybe those who live there year round will have more information.


----------



## MadDog

synthia said:


> Citibank and HSBC (OK, it's not an American bank per se, but it is a big bank in America) are in Thailand for sure. However, that doesn't mean there will be easier transfers between the banks, because so much of that is governed by local regualtions.


Not being able to transfer money back to the U.S. easily would definately be a deal breaker for me. The extra fees I can handle by negotiating a higher salary. They want me to come over more than I want to go.


----------



## Winkie

International Transfers are very easy and the costs are much less than I was used to paying in the UK.

The banking system is very good and very reliable. The odd strang practice or 2, but don't they all!


----------



## MadDog

Thanks for the replies. I'm not too worried about the banks now. I'm just waiting for a deal to go through which would enable me to take the job. I'll probably have more questions if it looks like I'm going over.


----------



## Boner

Rayong is crap, ban chang is a bit better


----------



## Boner

There is a local biker outfit called mad dogs, they mostly live in patts but often go up to ban chang at the weekends


----------



## Jamie76

MadDog said:


> Thanks for the replies. I'm not too worried about the banks now. I'm just waiting for a deal to go through which would enable me to take the job. I'll probably have more questions if it looks like I'm going over.


You will most likely be paid in THB.

Pattaya is really not that bad. Of course there are areas that have a sortid night life, but so does Bangkok. You just simply avoid those areas.

As others have said, the banking system in Thailand is solid.

Congratulations on your possible new job. My wife is Thai. If I had it my way, we would be back there instead of here.


----------

